

Ask HN: Looking for mature software directory with 10+ years production usage - kluck

Sth. like https:&#x2F;&#x2F;packages.debian.org&#x2F;stable&#x2F; but the criteria of the packages in this list are not clear to me.<p>If such a directory does not exist, we do need this!
======
kluck
I also guess only Open Source Software really qualifies, because after a
certain point, you need to inspect the source code to write better testsuites.

------
kluck
Found another link:
[http://www.dwheeler.com/gram.html](http://www.dwheeler.com/gram.html)

